# Manchester and District cat show Brag..



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I am extremely proud to report that Burnthwaites Temptation aka Gaia-our very own Caramel tabby gal did very well at the show with a 1st in her open class and 2 1st's in her sides And as ever nana got her a toy spider which Rosie promptly pinchedStill Gaia's not fussed she's much happier with her Rosettes


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooot well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and i have to say what a beautiful girl she is  also great pic


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations Gaia_
She has to be my favorite furry grandchild 
As always she looked beautiful and did her Daddy proud on the day 
Well done pretty lady


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww well done! i'll have to get the cofee out again


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done our Kelly, big claps to you and Gaia!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gaia is stunning  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done!

Liz


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Congrats kelly,credit to all your hard work


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

CONGRATS - shes a super looking cat and deserves all her wins


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well thankyou everybody-your all so right-she is stunning and though she'd trade me in a second for her favourite grannyI don't hold this against her


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats hun - really pleased for you! yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------

